#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  (舉爪)

## 提斯蘿蘭特

在這邊申請版嗎?(歪頭)

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 在這邊申請版嗎?(歪頭)


沒錯, 填好貼上來

版面名稱:
版面描述:
用途:
權限:

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

恩~了解了，謝謝KIDA大狼 (炸)

水滿為患 <= 這邊算是聊天板嗎?

我想申請類似鐵之狂傲那邊的那種聊天版

用途當然是聊天吧....~

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 恩~了解了，謝謝KIDA大狼 (炸)
> 
> 水滿為患 <= 這邊算是聊天板嗎?
> 
> 我想申請類似鐵之狂傲那邊的那種聊天版
> 
> 用途當然是聊天吧....~


這邊已經有聊天版了喔, 談天說地 就是了

或者你要申請的是樂園社區的個人版?

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

ok 那先不用 因為我也沒什麼專長 (核炸)

----------


## Wolfy

> 作者: 木野穆凌
> 
> 恩~了解了，謝謝KIDA大狼 (炸)
> 
> 水滿為患 <= 這邊算是聊天板嗎?
> 
> 我想申請類似鐵之狂傲那邊的那種聊天版
> 
> 用途當然是聊天吧....~
> ...


雖然我沒有上鐵之狂傲.
可是我想木野穆凌的意思會不會是那種...用PO版回應的方式來聊天的版?

如果是的話...我推薦"獸界BBS" 
那邊是超級適合也很歡迎洽特的.

----------


## 狼王白牙

是說類似巴哈姆特的chat版, 或某些BBS的專業灌水版這樣嗎
想要的話當然是可以開的, 就填一填正式的表格貼來


話說灌久了之後可能會發現, 原來用論壇來灌水真不好灌啊
(發現新文章, 點進去,等傳輸完要花5秒鐘, 然後看到2個字, 跳出來)
或者只好找聊天室或留言版專用軟體來看看了

----------

